# Northern Minnesota Morels



## swedetown218 (May 24, 2013)

I've hunted morels south of the Cities but haven't found any north of Duluth. I'm interested in hunting in northern MN I just don't want to have to drive 3+ hours anymore. Anyone have any tips on where to go?


----------

